# Adjusting to a new life in the UK from the US



## Ameriscot (Nov 4, 2014)

By request from a member...  

I moved to Scotland in 2000 to marry a man I met online in 1999.  I had two adult sons and he had an adult daughter. I didn't become a grandmother until I'd been here 5 years. 

I wish I'd started a blog when I first moved here.  In 2007 I finally wrote a brief blog about just a few of the differences:
http://cultureshock-annie.blogspot.co.uk/  (the comment about junk food is no longer my opinion). 

I had never left the US (except for Canada) until 1998 when I took a trip to Ireland.  The following year I took a trip to England and Wales. I met up with (future) husband in London, and several times in the US before we got married.  I had never been to Scotland so had never seen my future home.  

I felt at home almost immediately. I did have trouble with accents and new words.  I'd never heard of the lowlands Scots dialect so was constantly asking my new husband about the meanings of words new to my midwestern ear. 

I am often asked if I get homesick.  The only time in the last 14 years that I got homesick for the US was on 911 and for the few months afterward.  Otherwise, no.  People ask me if I often go 'home' and I have to tell them I visit my family in the US annually, but 'home' is right here. 

I often forget that I don't sound like everyone else and my ear is tuned to the various Scottish accents I hear.  I am reminded that I a have a different accent when someone gives me a double take and asks if I'm from Canada or the US.  My vocabulary has changed, but at the age of 48 I was far too old for my accent to change! 

I became a dual citizen by choice, not necessity - US/UK.  

Where I live:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 4, 2014)

I can certainly see why you love it there. Beautiful picture.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 4, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I can certainly see why you love it there. Beautiful picture.



Thanks!  This is the most beautiful country I've ever seen.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 4, 2014)

I love Scotland for many reasons:
Friendly and very funny people who often don't take themselves too seriously. 
Gorgeous country.
The evidence of its history everywhere - historic buildings.
Ancient sites like standing stones, cairns, etc. 
Zero crime in my immediate area, low crime in other areas near us.
Free bus for all over 60's throughout Scotland.
'Free' prescriptions.
The NHS. 

The only negatives for me:
The climate could use some...ahem....improvement. 
My granddaughters are 4,000 miles away.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2014)

Fab AS.... I just read your blog...made me laugh out loud about asking someone if they'd like a Ride..   I'm very au fait with Scottish English, as well as  American English so I pretty much know the differences between words and spellings but it always makes me laugh to see the look of shock on American folks faces when they hear words they have absolutely no understanding of..LOL..

Just as an aside...when you wrote that blog you say there was no late night openings in shops...but of course most shops are open until 10pm and the biggest ones are 24 hours as are petrol stations ..were you talking about little local grocery stores?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 4, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Fab AS.... I just read your blog...made me laugh out loud about asking someone if they'd like a Ride..   I'm very au fait with Scottish English, as well as  American English so I pretty much know the differences between words and spellings but it always makes me laugh to see the look of shock on American folks faces when they hear words they have absolutely no understanding of..LOL..
> 
> Just as an aside...when you wrote that blog you say there was no late night openings in shops...but of course most shops are open until 10pm and the biggest ones are 24 hours as are petrol stations ..were you talking about little local grocery stores?



I must have been talking about the shops in our closest town.  Even many in Glasgow close at 5 or 6.  And I was only talking about Scotland, not England. There are 24 hour supermarkets, but certainly not in our wee toon.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2014)

OH yes I realise you were talking about Scotland ( my home country) although I've lived in England and other countries now for many years. All my family are still in Glasgow tho' ...but it's as I suspected you were talking about your little town...Imcidentally that's  a stunning view you have there, where do you live...say the closest town if you don't want to give your exact location


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 4, 2014)

My sister gets annoyed for some reason on my annual visits to the US because I still use the words I use here.  No matter how much I explain it, she just can't believe that because I spoke 'American English' for 48 years that my vocabulary could change after years abroad.  She's got in in her head that I use British or uniquely Scottish words on purpose when here so I'll be understood, so should automatically revert back to the American words when I'm over there.  

The only time I have to think about which word to use is when I'm visiting the US.  I guess immigration at the airport should wave a magic wand over me so I'll start saying cellphone, gas station, pants, trunk, garbage, trash, etc.  layful:

I have firmly implanted in my brain petrol, mobile, trousers, garij (garage), wee, motorway, bin, cooker, etc etc etc.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 4, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> OH yes I realise you were talking about Scotland ( my home country) although I've lived in England and other countries now for many years. All my family are still in Glasgow tho' ...but it's as I suspected you were talking about your little town...Imcidentally that's  a stunning view you have there, where do you live...say the closest town if you don't want to give your exact location



The town closest to me is Dunoon.  An extremely convenient place to live in retirement.  I can get to Glasgow in less than 1 1/2 hours. 

My husband grew up in Glasgow so still has family there.  He also lived in London for 18 years.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2014)

Ameriscot, that's a wonderful story about how you got together with your husband, thanks for sharing.  I wish you both the best!  The photo is lovely, beautiful country there to be sure, I love the outdoors and beautiful scenery...heavenly!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 4, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ameriscot, that's a wonderful story about how you got together with your husband, thanks for sharing.  I wish you both the best!  The photo is lovely, beautiful country there to be sure, I love the outdoors and beautiful scenery...heavenly!



Thanks SB!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh I love Dunoon..I haven't visited for many years..one day soon hopefully, maybe next summer, it's such a lovely place.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 4, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Oh I love Dunoon..I haven't visited for many years..one day soon hopefully, maybe next summer, it's such a lovely place.



It is lovely.  I'm on Loch Long.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2014)

I had a feeling you might be.. it's so beautiful around there..but I'm not too keen on the midges


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 4, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> I had a feeling you might be.. it's so beautiful around there..but I'm not too keen on the midges



Aye, the midgies.  Evil.  Pure evil.  We're in the middle of midgie hell.  In fact, farther down the road the name changes to Midge Lane.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 5, 2014)

Wondering if any of you would move to a different country?  If so, which one?


----------



## Bee (Nov 5, 2014)

Lived in South Africa for 16 months and Hong Kong for 12 months.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 5, 2014)

Bee said:


> Lived in South Africa for 16 months and Hong Kong for 12 months.



How did you like it?  Would you do it again?

We lived in Uganda for two years while dh volunteered to train teachers (VSO).  Great experience, but once was enough.  

I wouldn't mind a few months a year in France.


----------



## Bee (Nov 5, 2014)

It was back in 1981 we went to South Africa through my then husbands work, I found South Africa a very complicated country to live in, the Afrikaaners were still fighting the English over the Boer War, the Scots, Welsh and Irish were welcome as far as they were concerned but not the English.....the blacks didn't like the coloureds (mixed race) because as far as they were concerned they were neither one thing or the other

.......my husband as he was then joined the local pigeon club and we had Friday nights there, he made friends with a very nice man who invited him home to look at his pigeons, the invitation extended to myself and three children, while the men were down at the pigeon loft, myself and children were shown into the lounge with his wife and her mother and the whole time we were there they spoke together in Afrikaans while myself and children sat there like idiots

...........there was one night we were at the club and I stood speaking to a man there, I was only drinking wine but I had never before or since been so drunk or been so ill with a hangover, my husband spoke to the chairman of the club about this wondering if it was a bad batch of wine anyway during the course of conversation the consensus was, my drink had been spiked, the man who had been talking to me and buying me a couple of glasses of wine was the son of a Nazi who had fled to South Africa.........I could go on about my experiences

.....the really good thing that I enjoyed about South Africa was the beautiful scenary and no I wouldn't do it again, once was enough.....from there we were transfered to Hong Kong and I absolutely loved it there, got on very well with every nationality living there including the Chinese with no problems from anyone.................a few years ago I would have been interested in going back to Hong Kong just for a visit but not nowadays.

I enjoy France as well, the furthest abroad I would go these days is to visit my youngest son, daughter in law and 17 month old grandson who lives in Belgium.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 5, 2014)

Bee, you had quite an adventure!  My dh's daughter married an Afrikaner she met here in Scotland and they had the wedding in South Africa.  We enjoyed our visit there (2006) although some things made me very nervous like all the razor wire around the houses and the armed security guards, and notices on the motorway about car-hijacking areas.  When my dh and I went into shops on our own the clerks would speak to us in Afrikaans and when we said we only spoke English they became very, very nice!  That meant we weren't a part of the oppressive white class.  

I didn't travel at all until I was 40 and didn't travel internationally until age 46.  We travel a lot and I love it.  

If anyone is interested I kept a blog during the 2 years we lived in Uganda.  http://volunteersabroad.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Wondering if any of you would move to a different country?  If so, which one?



I was born in the US, and will likely die here.  The only other country I'd consider living in is Canada, close enough to drive there, and beautiful scenery and wildlife.


----------



## Pam (Nov 5, 2014)

> If anyone is interested I kept a blog during the 2 years we lived in Uganda.  http://volunteersabroad.blogspot.co.uk/



Duly bookmarked for me to read properly later on. Have read a little of it, very interesting!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2014)

I have bookmarked that too to read later...just got home from a 12 hour work day...and so when I get the time at the weekend I'll read your Uganda blog too AS..


In answer to your question I have lived in several countries. Nothing as exotic as S/Africa or Uganda...but I lived in Germany for a year, Northern Italy for a year...and Southern Spain for 10 years. I still have my home in Spain..but I have long term tenants in there currently. My daughter also lives in Spain but a bit further South.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 5, 2014)

Pam said:


> Duly bookmarked for me to read properly later on. Have read a little of it, very interesting!



Thanks.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 5, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> I have bookmarked that too to read later...just got home from a 12 hour work day...and so when I get the time at the weekend I'll read your Uganda blog too AS..
> 
> 
> In answer to your question I have lived in several countries. Nothing as exotic as S/Africa or Uganda...but I lived in Germany for a year, Northern Italy for a year...and Southern Spain for 10 years. I still have my home in Spain..but I have long term tenants in there currently. My daughter also lives in Spain but a bit further South.



Not a run of the mill life you've had!

My blog is very, very long but a few people have told me they read it all in one go.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2014)

LOL well I'll wait until the weekend when I'm off and have the time


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 5, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> LOL well I'll wait until the weekend when I'm off and have the time



Just remember with a blog it's best to read it backwards as the latest is first.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 6, 2014)

Since I've lived here I've had many visitors from the US - family and friends.  I'm considered quite a good planner and tour guide.  Most have been good guests, a couple have not.  

One of them came in March because the airfares went up in April.  It was cold.  So she complained the whole time that it was too cold here.  

The other one told me to go ahead and plan everything, she trusted me.  She wasn't thrilled.  She's the type of traveler who enjoys going on coach tours and has been all over Europe. She doesn't want to see the 'real' country, she likes anything touristy, tacky touristy.  And I didn't provide that. I took her to the Isle of Iona which has beautiful, white sand beaches.  She had no use for beaches unless it was hot weather.  She hasn't been invited back.


----------



## Oceana (Nov 6, 2014)

Well, I'm currently in Canada, born and grew up in Scotland. Lived in (southern) Ireland, Denmark and Australia, with short (3 -4 month) stops in New Zealand and US. Phew! I'm just glad to be able to stay put in one place now! However, a son is in the midst of moving to Holland, so it's back on the plane and over the pond again...

I thought of Portugal for retirement and still like the idea, but just can't be bothered with all the upheaval of moving there, so I think is wet and wonderful BC, Canada for me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 7, 2014)

Oceana said:


> Well, I'm currently in Canada, born and grew up in Scotland. Lived in (southern) Ireland, Denmark and Australia, with short (3 -4 month) stops in New Zealand and US. Phew! I'm just glad to be able to stay put in one place now! However, a son is in the midst of moving to Holland, so it's back on the plane and over the pond again...
> 
> I thought of Portugal for retirement and still like the idea, but just can't be bothered with all the upheaval of moving there, so I think is wet and wonderful BC, Canada for me.



Wow!  You've been around.  I've always had itchy feet and way back in the 1980's I had the notion that in the future I'd live in another country.  At the time I didn't think I'd want to leave the US permanently. But have changed my mind.  We are in a home amidst gorgeous scenery, a beautiful 1/2 acre garden thanks to my hubby, and a convenient location to Glasgow for airport and shopping, etc.  

But as many times as I've moved (23) you'd think I'd be happy to stay put.  I've always looked forward to the next place I'd be living, and now I have that and feel a bit letdown.  

I've thought about moving to a warm climate but I'd miss Scotland too much.  So we solve that by going somewhere warm in the winter.


----------



## Lyn (Nov 11, 2014)

i admire your spunk in moving to Scotland.  I have learned to never say never, but I cannot think of any circumstances where I would leave the US permanently.  I would like to visit Scotland and Ireland both.  My father's people were from Scotland.  He was always very proud of his heritage.  My mother's people were from Ireland.  I enjoyed reading, look forward to more.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 12, 2014)

Lyn said:


> i admire your spunk in moving to Scotland.  I have learned to never say never, but I cannot think of any circumstances where I would leave the US permanently.  I would like to visit Scotland and Ireland both.  My father's people were from Scotland.  He was always very proud of his heritage.  My mother's people were from Ireland.  I enjoyed reading, look forward to more.



It was scary to pick up and move.  Of course, I already had a home waiting for me and a fiance.  It felt like home almost immediately.  And I do see my family every year.  I don't get homesick for the US though.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 22, 2014)

Yesterday was my hubby's 66th birthday.  On his 51st birthday we met in person for the first time after communicating online and by phone.  We had seen photos of each other so had a good idea who we were looking for.  We arranged a meetup in the terminal of Heathrow Airport in front of a specific shop.  A very good meeting!  :sentimental:

Anyway, it seems like a very long time since I lived in the US.  It feels just slightly foreign to me when we visit, even though it's an annual visit.  We don't always rent a car when we visit, but when we do I find it very awkward to drive on the right side of the road.  It just doesn't feel right, even though I drove on the right side for 30 years before moving away. 

I've known expats who repatriated and they are surprised at how difficult they found it to readjust.  Bill Bryson who moved to the UK in his early 20's and moved back to the US about 20 years later found it very difficult - as described in his book 'I'm a Stranger Here Myself'.  He did eventually move back to the UK.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 22, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Yesterday was my hubby's 66th birthday.  On his 51st birthday we met in person for the first time after communicating online and by phone.  We had seen photos of each other so had a good idea who we were looking for.  We arranged a meetup in the terminal of Heathrow Airport in front of a specific shop.  A very good meeting!  :sentimental:
> 
> Anyway, it seems like a very long time since I lived in the US.  It feels just slightly foreign to me when we visit, even though it's an annual visit.  We don't always rent a car when we visit, but when we do I find it very awkward to drive on the right side of the road.  It just doesn't feel right, even though I drove on the right side for 30 years before moving away.
> 
> I've known expats who repatriated and they are surprised at how difficult they found it to readjust.  Bill Bryson who moved to the UK in his early 20's and moved back to the US about 20 years later found it very difficult - as described in his book 'I'm a Stranger Here Myself'.  He did eventually move back to the UK.



Everyone comes back to the UK..

I think that says something about us...


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 22, 2014)

Twixie said:


> Everyone comes back to the UK..
> 
> I think that says something about us...



Aye!  There are so many Americans I've talked to in person or online who want to know how to move here.  Some are heartbroken to find out they can't.  The only drawback for me is that I miss out on big chunks of my granddaughters childhoods.  Skype is just not the same.  But, I'm not moving back.  Ever.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2014)

It's funny tho' just how many Brits have and would love to move to the USA...

Apart from your husband Annie..what is your best reasons for staying here..compared to the USA?


----------



## jujube (Nov 22, 2014)

I read in a book somewhere where the author was explaining the problem of understanding his teacher was the problem of "proper Scottish dialect meeting ancient Scottish dentures".  That has always made me laugh thinking about that.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 22, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> It's funny tho' just how many Brits have and would love to move to the USA...
> 
> Apart from your husband Annie..what is your best reasons for staying here..compared to the USA?



Love Scotland - the people are friendly, funny, have good attitudes. The scenery is the best in the world, the history and evidence of it, value of preserving historic sites and languages, lowlands Scots language, the charm and character of buildings, the NHS, free bus and prescriptions, values, more left wingers. 

And the view from my house!


----------



## Twixie (Nov 23, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Love Scotland - the people are friendly, funny, have good attitudes. The scenery is the best in the world, the history and evidence of it, value of preserving historic sites and languages, lowlands Scots language, the charm and character of buildings, the NHS, free bus and prescriptions, values, more left wingers.
> 
> And the view from my house!



You must have had a problem understanding the Scottish dialect at first?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Love Scotland - the people are friendly, funny, have good attitudes. The scenery is the best in the world, the history and evidence of it, value of preserving historic sites and languages, lowlands Scots language, the charm and character of buildings, the NHS, free bus and prescriptions, values, more left wingers.
> 
> And the view from my house!



LOL..I am Scottish born and bred as you know, you don't have to sell it to me chikadee. and it's lovely to have so many Americans here in the UK .. but honestly I am just curious , ...the USA is vast, so aren't there many places in the US that provide all of those things?  Just makes me wonder why sooo many Brits migrate to America


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 23, 2014)

Twixie said:


> You must have had a problem understanding the Scottish dialect at first?



Yes, at first the local accents were a bit difficult.  The Glasgow accent took me years to understand, but I didn't hear it every day.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 23, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> LOL..I am Scottish born and bred as you know, you don't have to sell it to me chikadee. and it's lovely to have so many Americans here in the UK .. but honestly I am just curious , ...the USA is vast, so aren't there many places in the US that provide all of those things?  Just makes me wonder why sooo many Brits migrate to America



In a word.  No.  There is no place in the US that provides every single one of those things.  There are huge differences in attitudes, the US has too many guns, too many evangelicals in power, too much homophobia and racism.  Not bashing the US, but I'd rather be here.

Also, the US has no ancient sites (except for a few native American ones in the SW), which I love.  No NHS.  In Scotland nobody cares if you go to church, people don't ask you your occupation right off the bat when they meet you.  In my immediate area (village) there is zero crime.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 23, 2014)

What were your thoughts on the Scottish referendum..??


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> In a word.  No.  There is no place in the US that provides every single one of those things.  There are huge differences in attitudes, the US has too many guns, too many evangelicals in power, too much homophobia and racism.  Not bashing the US, but I'd rather be here.
> 
> Also, the US has no ancient sites (except for a few native American ones in the SW), which I love.  No NHS.  In Scotland nobody cares if you go to church, people don't ask you your occupation right off the bat when they meet you.  In my immediate area (village) there is zero crime.




Great reply...and sooo true too


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 23, 2014)

Twixie said:


> What were your thoughts on the Scottish referendum..??



For quite a long time I planned to vote No.  But then the more I thought about it, the more I read and heard, the more I started leaning to Yes.  My hubby who reads everything about UK politics is also a good source.  

I voted Yes for many reasons which I won't list.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 23, 2014)

As for why so many Brits move to the US.  $$$$  Professionals generally make much more than in the UK.  One example, university professors make about half what they do in the US.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2014)

Ah yes that part I do know....it's such a travesty that so many professionals get paid so little here compared to their worth...and thank God the US recognise that.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

Thinking about my upcoming 15th anniversary living in the UK so I'm reviving my diary.

I've been asked many times why the UK and not the US. 
My desire to live in Ireland (I'd fallen in love with it on a trip) was what lead me to finding my husband online. He wished me luck in finding a good Irishman but we continued our massive emails then phone calls - 3 times a day. 
My husband would never live in the US. He loves to visit but that's it. Also he had a good career in the UK, I had a job.
N.H.S.  N.H.S. N.H.S.
Proximity to Europe.  Easy short trips to my favourite city - London.
No one ever knocks on my door trying to convert me to their religion.
In Scotland you are never far away from stunning scenery, or historical sites.
Etc. Etc. Etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2015)

Congrats on being here in the UK for 15 years Annie..I'm glad you love my home country so much,. Apart from his career what are the main reasons your husband wouldn't wish to live in the USA permanently?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Congrats on being here in the UK for 15 years Annie..I'm glad you love my home country so much,. Apart from his career what are the main reasons your husband wouldn't wish to live in the USA permanently?



15 years on April 15. 

He loves Scotland.
He finds it difficult to find restaurants he likes. Food is too high in fat and sugar. The tendency to dump cheese on everything. He does love the craft beers though but brewpubs rarely have food he will eat. He can't eat high fat or creamy foods.
NHS. NHS.  NHS.
Too many right wingers, racism, xenophobia, homophobia, fundamentalists. (Don't throw rotten tomatoes at me, didn't say everyone was like this.)
Football (soccer) and rugby not very popular.
Scotland is a much better place to grow old with free bus, free prescriptions, govt makes it easy and cheap to make your home energy and heat efficient. 
Besides he's put 20 years into this garden and house.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2015)

Well of course you don't have to sell my home country to me..LOL...I would love to move back but my o/h will not consider it...but thanks for all that info, because no-one can see 2 sides of the coin regarding 2 separate Western countries than 2 people in your exact position. One American and One Birtish. 
As you know many Brits believe very heartily that life would be so much better if they lived in the USA...perhaps if they are of working age it may be so, but for quality of life perhaps not so much..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Well of course you don't have to sell my home country to me..LOL...I would love to move back but my o/h will not consider it...but thanks for all that info, because no-one can see 2 sides of the coin regarding 2 separate Western countries than 2 people in your exact position. One American and One Birtish.
> As you know many Brits believe very heartily that life would be so much better if they lived in the USA...perhaps if they are of working age it may be so, but for quality of life perhaps not so much..



Hope that didn't sound anti-American because we aren't.  And I'm also British - naturalised in 2007.  

I guess if I was a young Brit looking for a good career I'd be looking at the US as well.  Many Scots have asked me why I would want to live here when I could be in the US.  One said she'd love to live in the US because of all the great theme parks.    Doh.  My brother (a professor) was on sabbatical in London with his family for 6 months a few years ago.  He said he'd have loved to buy a house and stay in London but his pay would be a fraction of what he gets in the US and the house would be double or triple the price of his in the US.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2015)

This is the biggest reason people would like to live in the USA because of the huge differences in the pay structure and the cost of property. I'm always astounded at just how much most Americans (outside of the major cities) get for their money compared to what we get here.. 

I have a friend who is a Nuclear scientist and after he left University about 30 years ago he left to live in the USA...he would desperately love to return to England, but he would earn a 10th here of what he earns in the US, and have to pay at least 5 times more for an equivalent size property.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> This is the biggest reason people would like to live in the USA because of the huge differences in the pay structure and the cost of property. I'm always astounded at just how much most Americans (outside of the major cities) get for their money compared to what we get here..
> 
> I have a freidn who is a Nuclear scientist and after he left University about 30 years ago he left to live in the USA...he would desperately love to return to England, but he would earn a 10th here of what he earns in the US, and have to pay at least 5 times more for an equivalent size property.



True.  $$$ is what sends people.  Our income converted to $$ would make us well off in the US, but that's before healthcare and the private health/dental/prescription insurance we'd have to buy and all the copays, although both of us are qualified for medicare.  But, no thanks.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyway, was thinking about my trip here, leaving the US for the last time as a resident.  I transferred through Newark and it's the first time I saw the Statue of Liberty.  

Transferred through Heathrow here and immigration gave me a hard time grilling me with questions.  Then up to Glasgow and, Holly, you'll know the tv screen that says 'who is waiting for you?'.  Aye, he was in it.  

I was very tired so we drove by way of Gourock and the ferry.  When we pulled up in the driveway (first time I'd seen it) he said 'welcome home'.  

On the trip to Glasgow to take his daughter to the train for the trip back to uni, we drove back home via the Rest and Be Thankful.  (breathtaking scenery!).  I had tears in my eyes for a good part of the drive.  Couldn't believe how lucky I was!  :love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2015)

Awww honestly that brought a lump to my throat I was reading it out to my husband and I got choked when you mentioned the Rest and be Thankful..it's such a beautiful place, my husband has never seen it..so I had to show him pictures..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

Our Ugandan daughter at the Rest and Be Thankful:





http://www.visitscotland.com/info/towns-villages/rest-and-be-thankful-p250101


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Awww honestly that brought a lump to my throat I was reading it out to my husband and I got choked when you mentioned the Rest and be Thankful..it's such a beautiful place, my husband has never seen it..so I had to show him pictures..



That drive seems like a dream now and I was worried I'd wake up.  Moi?  Good husband, gorgeous country?  Have I won the lottery as well? :sentimental:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes I think you just might have  LOL...fab photo too..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes I think you just might have  LOL...fab photo too..



Cheers.  Our girl is very photogenic. And the scenery in Scotland is easy!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Cheers.  Our girl is very photogenic. And the scenery in Scotland is easy!



Beautiful..


----------



## Bee (Feb 15, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Well of course you don't have to sell my home country to me..LOL...I would love to move back but my o/h will not consider it...but thanks for all that info, because no-one can see 2 sides of the coin regarding 2 separate Western countries than 2 people in your exact position. One American and One Birtish.
> _*As you know many Brits believe very heartily that life would be so much better if they lived in the USA...perhaps if they are of working age it may be so, but for quality of life perhaps not so much..*_



Sorry Holly but this is one British person that has never ever considered living in the U.S., not even to visit for a holiday.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2015)

HI Bee...No  I'm sure....but  I did say 'many'' not all..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

Bee, it's definitely worth a visit though.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2015)

I would love to visit ..but I'd only do it once because of the long flight ( back problems)  and I'd really need to find the very nicest place , I'd hate to go to somewhere on my one trip to find it was a big disappointment..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I would love to visit ..but I'd only do it once because of the long flight ( back problems)  and I'd really need to find the very nicest place , I'd hate to go to somewhere on my one trip to find it was a big disappointment..



Lots of great places depending on your interests.  Scenery, city, culture, history.  But the shortest trip from London would be NYC - about 6 hours I think.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2015)

My idea of hell would be to visit NYC>...London is enough of a metropolitan city for me..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> My idea of hell would be to visit NYC>...London is enough of a metropolitan city for me..



California coast is beautiful, also the southwest, Grand Canyon, etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2015)

My daughter has been to California...several times, and New York several times. She's also been to Toronto Canada several times...I on the other hand have never been to any of them.

What Ideally I would like would be somewhere hot..but with spectacular views..but not far from the coast or amazing rivers for boating , and with loads of interesting sights to see (historical or geographical) with some great shopping and lovely hotels and gentle night life for middle aged people not youngsters..   ..and with really friendly locals..  Tall order maybe... LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> My daughter has been to California...several times, and New York several times. She's also been to Toronto Canada several times...I on the other hand have never been to any of them.
> 
> What Ideally I would like would be somewhere hot..but with spectacular views..but not far from the coast or amazing rivers for boating , and with loads of interesting sights to see (historical or geographical) with some great shopping and lovely hotels and gentle night life for middle aged people not youngsters..   ..and with really friendly locals..  Tall order maybe... LOL



Very tall. I don't know of a place that has all that, but maybe some others might. How about Boston - Cape Cod area?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 15, 2015)

She said "someplace hot".  That ain't Boston.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> She said "someplace hot".  That ain't Boston.



Plenty hot in summer, though.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 17, 2015)

I was just browsing a site last night (sorry, didn't save the link) that profiled York. If there were anyplace in England I'd like to live that would be on the top of my list. Gorgeous place, at least in pictures.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I was just browsing a site last night (sorry, didn't save the link) that profiled York. If there were anyplace in England I'd like to live that would be on the top of my list. Gorgeous place, at least in pictures.



I love York!  And there are beautiful villages all around Yorkshire and on the coast. I visited Whitby and Robin Hood's Bay one year by myself as husband wasn't interested.  And visited York with my sister.  Don't think I want to live right in town though as it's usually jam packed with tourists. 

York with my sister:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/anniedanny/sets/72157625058609844/


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2015)

One of the advantages of living in Scotland is the ease of getting to places for short visits in both Scotland and England (Wales and Ireland, not so short).  With a senior railcard we can get discounts on train trips and sometimes visit London (4 hours once we get to Glasgow).  I love the train especially when we can get deals on first class (free food and drink).  Of course, once we get to London finding accommodation that isn't outrageously expensive entails extensive research. 

Even after 15 years (actually 13 with being in Africa 2 years) there are still many, many places in both Scotland and England I have yet to see and would love to.  Some I will have to go solo (as I have twice) as husband isn't interested.  Or when my sister comes to visit. She loves history as well.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes the small city of  York is beautiful, as is Yorkshire in some places...but some of Yorkshire towns and cities are not.. 

My sister lives in Dewsbury Yorkshire ... not the nicest place in the world by any stretch of the imagination ..oooh and the other thing is that even though York is very pretty it always seems to be raining..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes the small city of  York is beautiful, as is Yorkshire in some places...but some of Yorkshire towns and cities are not..
> 
> My sister lives in Dewsbury Yorkshire ... not the nicest place in the world by any stretch of the imagination ..



All I've seen is what I stated - York, Whitby, Robins Hood Bay, and a wee bit of Scarborough.  In films they often show very charming Yorkshire villages - Calendar Girls, etc.  We took the train so didn't have a chance to get around to see other places.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes the outlying villages and farmlands and beautiful scenery around Yorkshire is what makes it so breathtaking.

Nice pictures BTW.. 

Last year I went to a forum meet in the Cotswolds first time I'd ever been there and the villages around there would just take your breath away with the beauty of them.. I drove through dozens to get to my destination rather than take the motorway...ooooh some of it is like a fairytale..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes the outlying villages and farmlands and beautiful scenery around Yorkshire is what makes it so breathtaking.
> 
> Nice pictures BTW..
> 
> Last year I went to a forum meet in the Cotswolds first time I'd ever been there and the villages around there would just take your breath away with the beauty of them.. I drove through dozens to get to my destination rather than take the motorway...ooooh some of it is like a fairytale..



Thanks!  The Cotswolds is on my list of places to see as well.  Never been.  Husband not interested and couldn't get my sister to go since she's already been (in 1971!).


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh well one day perhaps we could meet up there  

Honestly I would never have seen those villages if I hadn't take country roads instead of the motorway  on my way to Ross-on-wye , and it was just breathtaking.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh well one day perhaps we could meet up there
> 
> Honestly I would never have seen those villages if I hadn't take country roads instead of the motorway  on my way to Ross-on-wye , and it was just breathtaking.



That would be good.   Too far for me to drive from here but I would love to drive around those wee villages.


----------



## Lara (Jul 12, 2015)

Fascinating diary. I somehow know what "midgies" are (without google's help). I don't know where I picked that up. Mosquitos right? The larvae are suppose to die when you have freezing temps for longer than 2 weeks in the winter so I'm surprised you have them. I don't know where I picked up that tidbit either…I must be wrong about that since you have them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

Lara said:


> Fascinating diary. I somehow know what "midgies" are (without google's help). I don't know where I picked that up. Mosquitos right? The larvae are suppose to die when you have freezing temps for longer than 2 weeks in the winter so I'm surprised you have them. I don't know where I picked up that tidbit either…I must be wrong about that since you have them.



Thanks!  Midgies are not mosquitoes.  They have a cousin in the US called no-see-ums, but our highland midgies are much worse.  They swarm and bite and itch like crazy.  Only in summer or in spring if it's been very wet.  They hate the sun and any breeze.  We have literally billions of them.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2015)

I wonder if there's any midgies in the Orkney islands  since it's always sooooo windy there..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I wonder if there's any midgies in the Orkney islands  since it's always sooooo windy there..



I doubt it!  I've heard it's very windy all the time and have yet to get there, though I'd love to go!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes I've always wanted to visit too, but I hate the wind...I mean I reeeeallly hate the wind, so it's a bit off putting..I kinda just stick to looking at it on GSV


----------



## Lara (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh, thanks for setting me straight! Your Scottish version of no-see-ums sound  like our gnats but maybe smaller? You need one of those beekeeper hats with the mesh that hangs down off the brim.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

I love ancient sites so would love to see those on Orkney.  Husband isn't interested in going as it's such a long trip with overnight ferry, etc.  He likes ancient sites but not as much as me.  So one year I'll just have to go with someone else or maybe go with a group tour.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

Lara said:


> Oh, thanks for setting me straight! Your Scottish version of no-see-ums sound  like our gnats but maybe smaller? You need one of those beekeeper hats with the mesh that hangs down off the brim.



They are the size of small gnats but gnats don't bite.  We do have some midgie hats with the net over your face and you tuck it in your shirt.  But they are too hot.  I use insect repellent when we are going to be out and it's not avoidable.  On our long bike rides they are only a bother when we stop as there is constant breeze when riding.

I have gone down to a local beach and sat out in the sun and when I wanted shade I sat at a picnic table under a tree.  Got attacked my midgies.  So back into the sun.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

http://www.ionalister.com/midge.htm


----------



## Lara (Jul 12, 2015)

Well, time to load up on Vitamin B1 lol. My friend makes a mixture of some drops of Lavender Essential Oil in water and sprays it on…a natural bug repellent that seems to work. I've wondered if bugs avoid chlorine.  After I've been in the pool for 45 minutes, mosquitoes leave me alone until I get my shower. I guess chlorine soaks into my skin…i don't want to think about that. Luckily our neighborhood pool doesn't need as much chlorine as a city public pool like the YMCA.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

Lara said:


> Well, time to load up on Vitamin B1 lol. My friend makes a mixture of some drops of Lavender Essential Oil in water and sprays it on…a natural bug repellent that seems to work. I've wondered if bugs avoid chlorine.  After I've been in the pool for 45 minutes, mosquitoes leave me alone until I get my shower. I guess chlorine soaks into my skin…i don't want to think about that. Luckily our neighborhood pool doesn't need as much chlorine as a city public pool like the YMCA.



I've tried every different type of repellent for midges and the only one that works contains Deet.  Same with mosquitoes.  However, since I began taking antihistamines for allergy about 3 years ago I get less bites from both and when they do bite it itches less so I don't scratch till they bleed like I used to do.  

When we lived in Uganda I would get at least 7 or 8 bites every evening - never figured out how they got into the house.  And I wasn't about to put Deet on every evening.  When we went back to visit for a month in 2013 (after I was on antihistamines) I got about 7 bites the entire month!  It's strange that I seemed to be less appealing to them.  And in Uganda mozzies can mean malaria although we took antimalarials.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> http://www.ionalister.com/midge.htm



So why don't you guys call them Culicoides Impunctatus, for crying out loud? I guess its that old steriotypical saw about Scots being thrifty. I've noticed that you and Holly often seem to post together. Now I get the connection. I think you're both great. Have liked Scotland since I was a kid. Scottish regiments with their bagpipes appeared in many Hollywood movies like "Gunga Din" when I was a kid. I even have a guide to tartans in my library. I've mentioned before; "Scotland the Brave" was "our song". Lol! We went to see the Scots Guards at Madison Square Garden on our second date. Still one of the big thrills in my life.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> So why don't you guys call them Culicoides Impunctatus, for crying out loud? I guess its that old steriotypical saw about Scots being thrifty. I've noticed that you and Holly often seem to post together. Now I get the connection. I think you're both great. Have liked Scotland since I was a kid. Scottish regiments with their bagpipes appeared in many Hollywood movies like "Gunga Din" when I was a kid. I even have a guide to tartans in my library. I've mentioned before; "Scotland the Brave" was "our song". Lol! We went to see the Scots Guards at Madison Square Garden on our second date. Still one of the big thrills in my life.



Haha! We call them midgies as an affectionate nickname (not) although they are midges, specifically highland midges where I live.  And I'm American but have lived in the UK for 15 years.  (also a British citizen).


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> *I've noticed that you and Holly often seem to post together. Now I get the connection. I think you're both great.* Have liked Scotland since I was a kid. Scottish regiments with their bagpipes appeared in many Hollywood movies like "Gunga Din" when I was a kid. I even have a guide to tartans in my library. I've mentioned before; "Scotland the Brave" was "our song". Lol! We went to see the Scots Guards at Madison Square Garden on our second date. Still one of the big thrills in my life.



That's very kind  Yes I'm Scottish born and raised and now living in Southern England, and Ameriscot is American born and raised and now living as she said in Scotland.. We can adopt you and your missus as honorary Scots if you like ?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

Aye, that was very kind Underock!  I'm also calling you honorary Scots.


----------



## Lara (Jul 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Haha! We call them midgies as an affectionate nickname (not) although they are midges, specifically highland midges where I live.  And I'm American but have lived in the UK for 15 years.  (also a British citizen).


Oh oh, I must share. I read that, as soon as possible after a bite, put coconut oil on the bite. I had a bite after I read that and applied the coconut oil immediately. It stopped itching after about one minute and the next morning the bite had disappeared. I don't know if it was a coincidence or not but it wouldn't hurt to try that!! It's natural too!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

Lara said:


> Oh oh, I must share. I read that, as soon as possible after a bite, put coconut oil on the bite. I had a bite after I read that and applied the coconut oil immediately. It stopped itching after about one minute and the next morning the bite had disappeared. I don't know if it was a coincidence or not but it wouldn't hurt to try that!! It's natural too!



I'll try it.  I've got a bottle of coconut oil I brought home from Thailand.  I've used anti-itch creams but they don't help, so it doesn't hurt to try something else.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Ameriscot.   The British Open (golf) is going to be at St. Andrews this year.  Is that located near where you live?   Is it a big deal there?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 14, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Hi Ameriscot.   The British Open (golf) is going to be at St. Andrews this year.  Is that located near where you live?   Is it a big deal there?



It is a big deal. It's  on the other side of the country from me. I went there once as my son wanted his photo on the 18th hole.


----------



## Lara (Jul 27, 2015)

lara said:


> oh oh, i must share. I read that, as soon as possible after a bite, put coconut oil on the bite. I had a bite after i read that and applied the coconut oil immediately. It stopped itching after about one minute and the next morning the bite had disappeared. I don't know if it was a coincidence or not but it wouldn't hurt to try that!! It's natural too!





			
				ameriscot said:
			
		

> i'll try it. I've got a bottle of coconut oil i brought home from thailand. I've used anti-itch creams but they don't help, so it doesn't hurt to try something else


Have you had an opportunity to use the coconut oil yet? Any results?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 28, 2015)

Lara said:


> Have you had an opportunity to use the coconut oil yet? Any results?



Only had one midge bite and forgot to use it.


----------



## merlin (Jul 28, 2015)

.
A very interesting thread Annie, you have confirmed a lot of my ideas about the US and the life there.
Some years ago I did spend a month touring the the West coast mainly California with some Nevada and Arizona. Loved the scenery and the people and could have imagined living there for a short time. 
I have never had a desire to live permanently there though, and because as you mention the proliferation of guns, and as I see it the mainly right wing self motivated political system, I wouldn't fit in anyway, I am more a socialist at heart, and guns are a complete anathema to me.

You mention the NHS a lot and I would agree it’s a good basis for a sharing caring society, sadly in this age of greed we have moved into, it is under constant threat, especially from our currently right wing government, which has self interest in privatising it.

Since turning 70 I have become more aware of my complete lack of patriotism/nationalism and don't feel particularly British at all, simply a citizen of the world who happens to be living on this particular island, the flag here is pretty, but that's all I feel a need to be patriotic about. lol
I am now completely at home wherever I am, the 4 plus months I spend in Russia, I feel I am a local, and am accepted in that vein, the same in other countries I visit.

I did consider living abroad some 20 years ago mainly for a better climate, but it never happened for various reasons. I sort of feel I could live anywhere now and do spend some 6 months each year away from the UK, but because of family and being comfortable here see no reason to permanently move away.

You seem to have made a perfect transition to living here Annie, absorbing our way of doing things and fully integrating into the country, I guess that may be unusual and is perhaps because of your very adaptive personality? It does show others how it can be done though, if they are willing to integrate.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 28, 2015)

Merlin, I have quite a few replies but going to Glasgow  now and too much to type on phone. I will say that I LOVE  Scotland even with the climate. I guess I am adaptable as I did very well in Uganda for 2 years as well.


----------



## merlin (Jul 28, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Merlin, I have quite a few replies but going to Glasgow  now and too much to type on phone. I will say that I LOVE  Scotland even with the climate. I guess I am adaptable as I did very well in Uganda for 2 years as well.


Yes I can see that Annie, have a good trip.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 28, 2015)

merlin said:


> .
> A very interesting thread Annie, you have confirmed a lot of my ideas about the US and the life there.
> Some years ago I did spend a month touring the the West coast mainly California with some Nevada and Arizona. Loved the scenery and the people and could have imagined living there for a short time.
> I have never had a desire to live permanently there though, and because as you mention the proliferation of guns, and as I see it the mainly right wing self motivated political system, I wouldn't fit in anyway, I am more a socialist at heart, and guns are a complete anathema to me.
> ...



I feel very patriotic in regards to Scotland.  I almost feel Scottish. Someone asked me once that if the US played against Scotland in the World Cup, who would I want to win.  The answer is Scotland.  The reasons being Scotland hasn't been in the World Cup for many years, and the US has.  But Scots love football and most Americans don't care.  

I worry that something might happen to the NHS, but I'm not sure if London decides what happens to the Scottish NHS since they are separate?

Agree about guns, right wingers and also fundamentalist christians.  All seem to be increasing very fast!  I too am a socialist at heart - a dirty word in the US. 

My favourite part of the US is the central and northern California coast and the charming wee towns.  I won't be living there again though.  My sister and other family find it difficult to believe that I feel home is here, not there, and that if I became widowed I would stay in Scotland.

And we spend at least 3 months out of the UK every year.  This coming year it will be more than 4 months.


----------



## Mike (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you Young Lady,

This thread has kept me entertained for a while, I don't often stray
from one or two other forums here, but today I wandered and I am
very pleased that I did.

You have painted a very lovely and sometimes amusing picture of the
country of my birth, unfortunately like Hollydolly, I no longer live in it,
in fact I have lived longer out of Scotland that I ever lived in it, I haven't
lost my Scottish accent though, nor my patriotism for the country.

I had to smile at your explanation of the Scottish accent and your efforts
to get to grips with it.

I am going to put a short YouTube video here that I hope will amuse you,
it concerns the Scottish accent, you probably have seen it before, but I
think that it is (beside being true), very funny.

I will look in here again in the future.

Here

Mike.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 31, 2015)

Aye, I've seen the lift one! Funny! I love Still Game!!!


----------

